# Temperature Zebra Danios



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just purchased 5 Zebra Danios to cycle a tank and have set it to 24C, is this the correct temperature for them?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

should do a fishless cycle much better and less stressfull. the fish may be able to "handle" the cycle but its torture they will be stressed and unhappy and they can get stressed enough and pick up a disease then its all downhill from their buying meds waisting money! instead take the fish back and get yourself an instant cycling product like safe start it can be just as affective and in most cases faster. once the tank is done cycling add a couple fish every week and test your water before adding more. once you get a healthy stock of fish in there you can get more at a time. anyways i dont know Celcius conversion but 78-82 F is good temperature for them. Did you get yourself a master test kit?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

22-26C is best temperature for them


----------



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have taken some filter media from an established tank and added it to the new tank, hope this speeds up the cycle.


----------



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I have a mast test kit.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually Danios prefer water temps under 74f. if you plan to breed them up the temp to 78f.


----------

